# fishing in rain?



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

As long as there is no lightning is it worth fishing in the rain? I just checked the weather for next week and so far until at least wednesday its gonna be raining in galveston. Its my spring break and I really wanna go fish the salt


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

It depends on how much rain there is and how long has it been raining. I would suspect that in the gulf the bite might pick up a little somewhat like fishing for bass in the rain the rain kind of hides you from the fish. But in the bays too much fresh water is not a good thing for fishing. A shower no problem but days of rain and a lot of fresh water from the contributories hurts.
Bob


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Some of my best day's fresh or salt have been rain days.If lightning is in the forecast seek cover.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright its on then. I'm planning on coming down monday and find somewhere that my 2wd truck can make it out to so I can thrown my new long pole


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Ryan
Where are you going?


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not too sure where I'm going yet. I'm coming down from nacogdoches and have a 2 wheel drive so anywhere within a couple hours that the fish are biting. Are you planning on fishing next week?


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

u should try the rock groings on the seawall


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

reeltimer said:


> Some of my best day's fresh or salt have been rain days.If lightning is in the forecast seek cover.


X2!...sometimes you wipe that rain water out of your eye's..then Bamn! :biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Fish are already wet, go for it !


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

808Ryan said:


> I'm not too sure where I'm going yet. I'm coming down from nacogdoches and have a 2 wheel drive so anywhere within a couple hours that the fish are biting. Are you planning on fishing next week?


Not any surf I have some plans to go with a neighbor to do some fishing around Copano Bay but that's about it. You know, chunk some shrimp out on a Carolina rig and set in a camp chair and hope something happens. Nothing too intense. 
Bob


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

would crab or mullet be better for my long pole? I figured a double drop with a spider weight?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

808Ryan said:


> would crab or mullet be better for my long pole? I figured a double drop with a spider weight?


Single drop w/ Crab or mullet!


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

if you're fishing the rocks off the seawall, you can use a carolina rig or a premade 2-hook leader to fish for sheepshead or black drum. the best bait are these little crab/insect things that scurry around near the shoreline. the sheepshead love 'em.

just remember, a big fish can bite a small hook, but a small fish can't bite a big hook. i just caught a 24in red on a #8 long shank hook with dead shrimp and 10lb line while fishing for piggy perch. i've also caught a 40lb black drum on 10lb line - just set the drag properly and you're good to go.

good luck!


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Haven't narrowed down exactly where I'm going yet but I'll have a couple rods out all with different stuff I think. I'm looking more towards high island area right now


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

If you are itching real bad, go anyway so you can get it out of your system. But, don't fish when it is lightning. There was a fisherman struck and killed by lightning a few years ago at San Luis Pass. Your asking for it if those fishing poles are in the air.


----------

